

What one engineer did when she got tired of sexism at work - bigsassy
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-point/wp/2015/08/04/what-one-engineer-did-when-she-got-tired-of-sexism-at-work-like-having-dollar-bills-thrown-at-her/

======
paulhauggis
"Wow, you don’t look like you went to MIT!”

It's a compliment and she should take it as one. Most people that go to MIT
don't really care about their appearance (male or female) and spend most of
their time in front of a computer or in a lab. When you look like you spend a
couple of hours/day on your makeup and your appearance, it really makes people
wonder if you are an actual engineer. I would think the same thing if you were
a man.

If I took a job as sales and came into work sloppy (didn't comb my hair, brush
my teeth, or showered). Should I be offended if someone asks to see a sales
person? How about if it continues to happen?

I'm not saying engineers are all sloppy, but you need to dress the part...or
people will continue to think you are not an engineer.

I just wish people would stop taking things out of context and making
something out of nothing (in this case, sexism).

